# Need part time Help- Auto parts Business



## DKfromAK (Nov 8, 2008)

I am looking for a couple Part-Time people with decent to good automotive parts knowledge, and I also need a driver.

Businessis in Fort Walton Beach.

Bi-Lingual preferred...one position must be Spanish speaking. 

Driver must be 21, Bi-Lingual preferred, female preferred.

I really need a couple female team members and another Bi-lingual team member, I'm trying to improve the diversity of my store to match the market. So if interested, PM me with your number, and any relevant info and i'll try get in touch as soon as possible.

thanks


----------

